# Using the 2019 bumper on 2017 LS



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

subscribed


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not own a Gen II, but if the Gen I's are any indication, the fascias all fit no matter theyear, but you might have to change some of the acessories, IE fog lights, washer fluid bottle etc. Hopefully someone who owns a Gen II will speak up.


----------

